# Maverick Chancellor Humidor



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm going to be getting a humidor. I started off wanting a nice glass-top display humidor but then decided that the increased amount of possible leaks was not worth the effort (not to mention that controlling the RH level would be way more difficult).

I have decided to go with this Maverick Chancellor Humidor: (http://www.premiumhumidors.com/shop/the-chancellor-humidor-4.html

Can anyone give me any input on this humidor? I am going to be going with Heartfelt Beads (65%) and I will definitely go with more than the recommended amount needed to help control humidity. I really like how it can hold 200 cigars and has multiple cedar dividers to keep cigars from touching. If I have heard correctly, Maverick is actually a company called Quality Importers who makes good humidors. Correct me if I am wrong. The price on this humidor kind of scares me though (might be a little low).

I am a new guy to the humidor hobby but I have been smoking casually for the last 5 years. I don't have much cigar knowledge but I must say I do love the San Cristobal, RP 90 and 92 type cigars. :cb


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

It looks good. Keep in mind that it will probably hold less cigars than listed. I would upgrade to the digital hygrometer and probably grab the calibration kit. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## mander153 (Sep 9, 2008)

rcsst12 said:


> Maverick Chancellor Humidor:


Is it endorsed by McCain?


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

taltos said:


> It looks good. Keep in mind that it will probably hold less cigars than listed. I would upgrade to the digital hygrometer and probably grab the calibration kit. Good luck with your purchase.


I have a round digital hygro from an old humidor... just need to recalibrate it.


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

mander153 said:


> Is it endorsed by McCain?


what does this humidor have to do with McCain?


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

rcsst12 said:


> what does this humidor have to do with McCain?


Because they're both Mavericks..


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

rcsst12 said:


> I started off wanting a nice glass-top display humidor but then decided that the increased amount of possible leaks was not worth the effort (not to mention that controlling the RH level would be way more difficult).
> I


Is that true??? I did not realise.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I would like to start off by saying congrats on your future humi whatever it may be. I also would like to say I don't have one right now but I am going to be getting one soon. 

I really don't think glass will cause a bad leak cuz there are a ton of BOTLs on here that have glasstop humis. I really think a seal is a seal.


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

Jimbo14 said:


> Is that true??? I did not realise.


nor did I... I knew he was military but wasn't quite sure what he did. :gn


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

Any other thoughts? Is a glass top humidor harder to maintain humidity than a full cedar humidor?


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

I have that same humi. I love it. Got it from cheaphumidors.com. 

As someone else said, it will not hold 200 cigars. I have about 110-115 in my humi right now and it's bursting at the seams. 

But it holds an awesome seal. I have 1/2lb of heartfelt beads in there.


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

I have three of these exact humidors (I call them my sexy triplets). They will hold between 100-120 sticks. All three hold humidity perfectly. I use 3 ounces of 68-70% beeds and also 2 ounces of gel, I dont think I have added water in 2 months and still 68-70%. The humidity device and hygro that come with it are crap though. You can get this from Dave at cheap humidors for about 78 shipped (10% discount and $6 shipping) FYI.


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

bigloo said:


> I have three of these exact humidors (I call them my sexy triplets). They will hold between 100-120 sticks. All three hold humidity perfectly. I use 3 ounces of 68-70% beeds and also 2 ounces of gel, I dont think I have added water in 2 months and still 68-70%. The humidity device and hygro that come with it are crap though. You can get this from Dave at cheap humidors for about 78 shipped (10% discount and $6 shipping) FYI.


Agreed. I ordered mine the other day and will be housing some my favorite cigars. If this is a quality product as many have said, I may just have to recommend this humi to friends! I have 70% Heartfelt beads that can accommodate 2,080 inches of the humidor which is almost more than double of what is required.


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

My new humidor should be here thursday! I can't wait... then I will make sure it is properly seasoned, humidified, and monitored closely.

What am I going to do about smokes??? money, money, money lol :tg


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice one - I would be excited aswell!


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice looking humidor. :tu


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

gary106334 said:


> Nice looking humidor. :tu


I do agree. I was looking for something nice that could be put on top of my entertainment system in my living room. This will be great... :dr

On another note, my humi is scheduled for delivery today according to the FEDEX tracker! woot woot! :chk


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

rcsst12 said:


> I started off wanting a nice glass-top display humidor but then decided that the increased amount of possible leaks was not worth the effort (not to mention that controlling the RH level would be way more difficult).


Mine has a glass top, and yes, the seal was not good.
I put a bead of hot glue everywhere where the glass met the wood, and the seal is much better. Hot glue didn't have an odor like a silicone caulk would. I got it from Cheap Humidors and their response was to use weatherstripping. When I complained that the seal should be better, their response was that you could use a shoebox for a humidor with a good enough humidifier. I really like the box, so I have just been working on making a better seal.


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

aich75013 said:


> Mine has a glass top, and yes, the seal was not good.
> I put a bead of hot glue everywhere where the glass met the wood, and the seal is much better. Hot glue didn't have an odor like a silicone caulk would. I got it from Cheap Humidors and their response was to use weatherstripping. When I complained that the seal should be better, their response was that you could use a shoebox for a humidor with a good enough humidifier. I really like the box, so I have just been working on making a better seal.


I would love to have a glass top but I leaned towards my humidor. Glass just gives the humidor an extra chance to leak and make the regulating of RH levels more difficult.

Oh well, I will just have to open my box to show off now haha... :ss


----------



## Humi (Aug 23, 2007)

rcsst12 said:


> I'm going to be getting a humidor. I started off wanting a nice glass-top display humidor but then decided that the increased amount of possible leaks was not worth the effort (not to mention that controlling the RH level would be way more difficult).
> 
> I have decided to go with this Maverick Chancellor Humidor: (PremiumHumidors - PremiumHumidors
> 
> ...


Actually, Maverick is not Quality Importers, but indeed a customer of Quality Importers. Good taste in cigars btw.

Mike


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

Have been smoking cigars almost forty years, and have owned dozens of humidors, most of which I eventually put in the trash. Glass tops are definitely more of a risk for leaks and additional heat. They cannot have any direct sunlight on them at all. You have some options. If you have severe monetary restrictions for small numbers of cigars, ie 100 or so, use tupperware or similar product with some Heartfelt beads, it works better than most humidors. For large quantities, use a Coleman cooler, also with beads, they are almost foolproof.

If money is not that important, get a well known high grade desktop or cabinet humidor. You pretty much get what you pay for.


----------



## Humi (Aug 23, 2007)

rcsst12 said:


> I'm going to be getting a humidor. I started off wanting a nice glass-top display humidor but then decided that the increased amount of possible leaks was not worth the effort (not to mention that controlling the RH level would be way more difficult).
> 
> I have decided to go with this Maverick Chancellor Humidor:
> 
> ...


---
I just saw this and wanted to clarify for you. Maverick is indeed a 'customer' of Quality Importers, not a.k.a Quality Importers.

Thanks,
Mike
QI


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

I just ordered a maverick humidor about a month ago and it has been great. It was only a 50 count and not a class top


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

MAVERICK!


----------

